

Map of HN visitors that clicked the #3 post this morning - daverecycles
http://daverecycles.com/post/3105375261/less-than-an-hour-ago-i-posted-a-blog-explaining

======
JoeAltmaier
Wish the map had hover - tell me where they are coming from. My geography is
not good!

~~~
daverecycles
Sorry! It's just a screenshot of the analytics app (Clicky). Maybe next time
I'll whip up something more dynamic.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I just wanted to see my dot :)

------
JacobAldridge
Be mindful also that this is reflective of the time of day the post gained
traction. I'm always surprised by the number of fellow Aussies (though I'm now
in London) who read HN - no clicks here represents the fact that the post was
submitted about 4 hours ago ... 3pm London time; 2am Sydney time.

------
srik1234
what does the blue dot represents?

~~~
daverecycles
It means 2+ actions, while red is 1 action. So they probably clicked a link on
the page after reading.

